# DW Yes or No >



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Voodoo Blue 918 yes or no ? :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I love that. If you want to bid on it! https://www.barrett-jackson.com/Events/Event/Details/2015-PORSCHE-918-SPYDER-211161


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Ooh, yes please:argie:!

That looks wonderfully balanced and probably wicked to drive:driver::driver::driver:.

Peter


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful..


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd lose the Martini branding but otherwise yes please


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Yup. Looks great. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

My first thoughts were a paler blue colour...

Looks very nice, so yes from me


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

Needs the proper martini colours surely.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

A big fat yes!


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

That is stunning. Yes from me without a doubt 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Absolutely yes.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I prefer the Acid green.:thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

100% yes from me, love it.


----------

